
Google Duo Is Taking Hangouts’ Place on Android (GMS) - t3f
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/7/13202866/google-hangouts-allo-duo-core-android-apps
======
alphapapa
I have an idea: Google should announce the "sunsetting" date when they
announce new products. This way users would know what they are getting into
and know in advance when they need to start preparing to move to another
platform. It would be much better than being left in limbo, knowing that
Google's going to yank the rug eventually...

Anyway, this is incredibly stupid. The last thing I want is yet another app to
have to switch between. It's 100% a regression. I'm so sick of apps nowadays
that I hardly use my phone for anything besides phone calls.

